# Couple Attacked Near Falcon Lake



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=519448

An American couple site seeing in Guerrero Viejo on their jet skis were attacked.

Action 4 News is being told that four boats surrounded them, and opened fire on them around 2:30 p.m. this afternoon.

Unconfirmed reports say a man was killed, and his body has not been recovered.

"There is word the couple, both in their late 20's, could possibly be from McAllen" said Sheriff Sigifredo Gonzalez.

The wife reportedly managed to escape near Falcon Lake on her jet ski while being fired.

The Zapata


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

crazy


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

I just don't understand why folks want to subject theirselves to dangerous situations. There are many other lakes in this great state of ours that doesnt border with the 3rd world country we have south of us. Its obvious the current administration's stance on the matter and until there is another administration, things will not change. Here is some advice people, STAY OFF OF FALCON LAKE!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope this is a HOAX.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Is it time to put Navy Gun Boats in the Lake and just start taking names? If this is real this is **** near an act of war. We invaded two countries because of similar acts.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

flashlight said:


> I just don't understand why folks want to subject theirselves to dangerous situations. There are many other lakes in this great state of ours that doesnt border with the 3rd world country we have south of us. Its obvious the current administration's stance on the matter and until there is another administration, things will not change. Here is some advice people, STAY OFF OF FALCON LAKE!


Hell no. Thats a beatiful lake and Texans lost there lives to own our part of it. We need a pesident that will do something about our borders.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

iwanashark said:


> Hell no. Thats a beatiful lake and Texans lost there lives to own our part of it. We need a pesident that will do something about our borders.


I guess you didn't see the second part of my paragraph. Sure you have a right too. You also have a right to ride your bicycle on Westheimer during rush hour traffic. I guess the bottom line is, do you value your life?


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praying that this is not true. and if it is, for the survivor and for the mans family. This would be so sad.


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Authorities say an American couple sight seeing in Guerrero Viejo, Mexico were attacked by bad guys.


Action 4 News is being told that four boats surrounded them, and opened fire on them around 2:30 p.m. this afternoon.

Zapata County Sheriff Sigifredo Gonzalez said “Thursday a 30-year-old and his wife were riding jet skis back from Mexico when the gunmen approached. Gonzalez said the man was shot in the head as the couple sped away.”


Unconfirmed reports say a man was killed, and his body has not been recovered.

"There is word the couple could possibly be from McAllen" said Sheriff Sigifredo Gonzalez.

The wife reportedly managed to escape near Falcon Lake on her jet ski while being fired upon.

The Zapata’s Sheriff's Department, U.S. Border Patrol and Game Wardens are investigating.

In May of this year, the Department of Public Safety along with the Zapata County Sheriff's Department issued a warning from the United States boaters and fisherman at Falcon Lake.

Authorities said pirates believed to be members of drug trafficking organizations had been holding up fishermen's boats at Falcon Lake demanding cash and drugs.

Zapata County Sheriff Sigifredo Gonzalez said there had been at least four such incidents on the lake-- one of them on the U.S. side.

Mike Cox with Texas Parks and Wildlife told Action 4 News " we have two boats in the water on the U.S. along with seven game wardens" to assist the lead investigating agency which is Zapata county Sheriff’s Department.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

President who will do something about our borders? Haven't had one of them in my lifetime. Too much corporate money that loves cheap labor. By the way "W" was about the worst for "keeping the lights on", with his man crush on Vincente Fox. 

No, the current president is no better, but you need to come up with a better reason to change him out. The next one won't be any better on border protection whether he's a Demican or Republicrat. They all need the donations.

A boatload of Navy Seals would love a rotating fishing trip on Falcon and Amistad. Perhaps that's a good way to give them R&R?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

it is a sad day when amercians cant be safe on american soil. The president is 100% responsible for the safety of americans especially on our own soil. The coast guard with those 30 mm machine guns should be all over that lake in the next week. Patrolling and guarding our border and our citizens. McCain would be doing something about our borders no doubt. Unbelievable that this current president was elected because of the color of his skin rather than being elected on issues. He has broken almost every campaign promise and has spent more money than any other president in the history of our country and still nothing is getting better about our country. At least Bush had the balls to kick arse and stand up for what was right. Afghanistan is becoming another vietnam. We have our guys over there getting killed and we arent winning the war. Send over another 50,000 troops and kill the taliban. Slaughter them and cross in to Pakistan and klill the Taliban hiding over there. What is Pakistan going to do go to war with us. I guarantee countries like Russia wouldnt pussyfoot around. That is why Bush was a great president!!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

drones! this whole government of ours is getting stupid and stupider!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Isn't it nice when our government can protect shipping off of the coast of Somalia but cant protect its on people on our own, or near our own soil?


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

Local news is reporting the man is dead, shot in the back of the head...


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> it is a sad day when amercians cant be safe on american soil. The president is 100% responsible for the safety of americans especially on our own soil. The coast guard with those 30 mm machine guns should be all over that lake in the next week. Patrolling and guarding our border and our citizens. *McCain would be doing something about our borders no doubt.* Unbelievable that this current president was elected because of the color of his skin rather than being elected on issues. He has broken almost every campaign promise and has spent more money than any other president in the history of our country and still nothing is getting better about our country. *At least Bush had the balls to kick arse and stand up for what was right.* Afghanistan is becoming another vietnam. We have our guys over there getting killed and we arent winning the war. Send over another 50,000 troops and kill the taliban. Slaughter them and cross in to Pakistan and klill the Taliban hiding over there. What is Pakistan going to do go to war with us. I guarantee countries like Russia wouldnt pussyfoot around. *That is why Bush was a great president!!!!*


First off, I'm a Bush supporter. Secondly, he was terrible at anything having to do with our Southern border. He was no better than Obummer in this regard. McShame wouldn't be doing anything either, he was on board with Uncle Teddy in the effort to give amnesty to illegal aliens. I highly doubt that any politican, from either side of the isle, will do anything meaningful when it comes to illegal aliens and securing our borders. There is too much political fallout from any decision that is made other than one of indecision and pandering. Its a darn shame and one that all of our elected officials should be ashamed of. I do think Arizona has the only politicians that are serious about addressing the illegal invasion and look how they are constantly painted as anti-immigration and hispanic haters.

I have said for some time now that Mexico should become the new training ground for all US Special Forces. Give them what they need and turn a blind eye and let them take care of the problem.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

The solution is for us to "Kill our way out of the problem" Enough DEAD FLOATING MEXICAN PIRATES in Falcon AND AMISTAD will stop the pirate problems. Could take as long as 5 years, but to eliminate entire entire pirate families takes time. The solution is Bait them and Bag them. Harsh sounding, but it's law of evil yields to pressure.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

when we gonna draw the line in the sand ...bet this will be swept under the rug quickly


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> it is a sad day when amercians cant be safe on american soil. The president is 100% responsible for the safety of americans especially on our own soil. The coast guard with those 30 mm machine guns should be all over that lake in the next week. Patrolling and guarding our border and our citizens. McCain would be doing something about our borders no doubt. Unbelievable that this current president was elected because of the color of his skin rather than being elected on issues. He has broken almost every campaign promise and has spent more money than any other president in the history of our country and still nothing is getting better about our country. At least Bush had the balls to kick arse and stand up for what was right. Afghanistan is becoming another vietnam. We have our guys over there getting killed and we arent winning the war. Send over another 50,000 troops and kill the taliban. Slaughter them and cross in to Pakistan and klill the Taliban hiding over there. What is Pakistan going to do go to war with us. I guarantee countries like Russia wouldnt pussyfoot around. That is why Bush was a great president!!!!


Unbelievable.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if what perry will have to say?Prayers for the families involved and cross-hairs and fully-automatic weapons for the scumbags that did this.


----------



## Fish Doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

capt mullet said:


> it is a sad day when amercians cant be safe on american soil. The president is 100% responsible for the safety of americans especially on our own soil. The coast guard with those 30 mm machine guns should be all over that lake in the next week. Patrolling and guarding our border and our citizens. McCain would be doing something about our borders no doubt. Unbelievable that this current president was elected because of the color of his skin rather than being elected on issues. He has broken almost every campaign promise and has spent more money than any other president in the history of our country and still nothing is getting better about our country. At least Bush had the balls to kick arse and stand up for what was right. Afghanistan is becoming another vietnam. We have our guys over there getting killed and we arent winning the war. Send over another 50,000 troops and kill the taliban. Slaughter them and cross in to Pakistan and klill the Taliban hiding over there. What is Pakistan going to do go to war with us. I guarantee countries like Russia wouldnt pussyfoot around. That is why Bush was a great president!!!!


 Hell yea!


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

This really burns me up. Prayers to the families.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Like he has done before Obama will go to Mexico and apologize for the American couple doing sight seeing being shot at and Obama will then send Jimmy the Nut over there to build few houses.


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

It does not add up that it is Drug Organization people looking for drugs and money from folks on jet skis or fisherman for that matter. I thought they had the drugs and money.
Punks looking to steal the jetski or boat maybe. How much money or drugs would someone jetting or fishing have on them, 1/4 oz or $100 bucks? Not much of a haul. Something else seems to be going on. IMHO


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

elpistolero45 said:


> The solution is for us to "Kill our way out of the problem" Enough DEAD FLOATING MEXICAN PIRATES in Falcon AND AMISTAD will stop the pirate problems. Could take as long as 5 years, but to eliminate entire entire pirate families takes time. The solution is Bait them and Bag them. Harsh sounding, but it's law of evil yields to pressure.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe she paid the pirates to whack her hubby and let her manage to escape. I'm not sayin' how I know that but.......


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

flashlight said:


> I just don't understand why folks want to subject theirselves to dangerous situations. There are many other lakes in this great state of ours that doesnt border with the 3rd world country we have south of us. Its obvious the current administration's stance on the matter and until there is another administration, things will not change. Here is some advice people, STAY OFF OF FALCON LAKE!


Are you saying we should just give the lake to the mexicans because they have guns lol enough of being nice start giving them a taste of there own medicine I would start sinking a few of there boats from long range it might keep them on the bank for awhile.This country and state is getting weak.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

so sad to hear this, prayers for the family for sure!

years ago our great country USE to be feared and nobody would mess with us in one way or another and if they did, they knew full retaliation would be coming in a manner they would not want....

what ever happened to that country?

why is this happening on American soil and NOTHING is done about it other than "investigation"....they know it's happening on both lakes, it's been going on for a while now, something has to be done.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Nothing will come of this. The US administration is not going to invaded Mexico to get the bad guys. 
The Mexican Federales will certainly not take the proper action. Maybe round up a few local fishermen to parade in front of the cameras but no arrest and trial.
These cartels are much worse than Poncho Villa ever hoped to be on his best day. We certainly know we do not have a Black Jack Pershing in DC to go after them.
I am not sure if the administration can best be described as having it's head in the sand or stuck up it's butt.
This sure it not the country where I grew up. What the hell happened?


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

"An American couple site seeing in Guerrero Viejo on their jet skis were attacked" ONE WORD: Stupid! What in the world were they doing on the Mexican side of the lake. 

Yes we need more patrol in the border. I think that the only reson the violence escalated is because the Mexican govt. as finally said enough. 

I read all the coments in regards to send more patrol to the border, send the seals, the cost guard, the minute men. I think we need to start at HOME. Get the cost guard, the army th police, and your neighors to put the drug dealers out of business by not consuming their products.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will be going down to Zapata in January for a week. There is usually six hunters and ten partiers. We stay in house on the banks of Falcon lake. I hope they try to mess with us we have more weapons in that house and ammo than most gun shops LOL. That would be a big mistake on their part. Plus the Game Wardens use the house as a lookout tower for illegal fishing and netting.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Funny, Our Gubermint will dispatch Navy Seals to take out a few Somali Pirates that have hijacked a ship in International Waters,,,,Let two (at least) Americans get assaulted , fired upon and 1 gets killed,,1 runs for her life as invaders cross our borders and attack our citizens and what do we get ????
The head of Homeland Security refusing to do anything EXCEPT file a Lawsuit against the state of Arizona and Sheriff Aripio for DOING SOMETHING,,,Thats what we get from our Gooobermint,,,,,,,,,,*shudder*


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

I raise my three daughters in McAllen. We are within 100 miles from one of the bloodiest conflicts on this planet. I sat in Congressman Ruben Hinojosa's office in DC just ten days ago asking for some attention to this matter.

I implore the 2cool nation to contact their local media, politicians, social media, etc and raise the issue. Whether or not you are blue or red, it really doesn't matter. WE NEED HELP ON THE BORDER.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> This sure it not the country where I grew up. What the hell happened?


we have a nation who believes in "one world" concept. A president who doesn't give a **** about borders as long as all those who cross it vote for him and his party. A couple of generations of "dr. spock" off spring who were taught indulgence, permissiveness and instant gratification and will castrate you if you smoke legal products anywhere but want to legalize the sale, possession and consumption of Marijuana and other drugs.


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> Is it time to put Navy Gun Boats in the Lake and just start taking names? If this is real this is **** near an act of war. We invaded two countries because of similar acts.


 Why let the Navy have all the fun? Just put your boat in, anchor up 150-200 yards inside the U.S. border, tilt the motor up and take off the cover, lay out some tools, and sit back w/ your rifle of choice and wait.


----------



## whozurdaddy (Aug 23, 2010)

Kind of "Smacks" with the Iran situation when Carter was in office. Perhaps when we get a President with some Cojones... Or a "Moma Bear" with Teeth, it will stop. It is like the bully at school. He will keep running his yap until someone shuts it and he spits teeth out like chiclets.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Right now you gotta be a special kind of mad at white tail deer to go across the border to go hunting.

It's a crying shame what has become of things.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Its on the Drudge report. So the whole nation will know of this tragedy.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

just google it - it's spreading into on-line news sites everywhere. So I wonder, how long before we see the same signs on Falcon and other border areas like those in Arizona?
you know the sign I'm talking about


> "Danger - Public Warning
> Travel not recommended
> -- Active Drug and Human Smuggling Area
> -- Visitors may encounter armed criminals and smuggling
> ...


pathetic.. We can't and won't defend our own border, our own territory.
​


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

The libs are just happy they didn't have a firearm to protect themselves.


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

What a shame. The border was so safe 1.5 years ago before Obama was in office. Look at it now. :biggrin:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Somebody needs to set up a decoy fishing expedition on Falcon, and have a couple of snipers on board. No need to take prisoners from the Zeta Cartel. Remember what Beekeeper said at the Alamo? "I say we saddle up, and learn those people some manners..." I thought some of you boys were for State's Rights. 26,000 deaths in Mexico since 2006, since the real war on drugs began there. Might be the next Iraq, who knows?


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Very sad.

The real problem is that the government has been on this path since the sixties...it's not my generations fault that everyone is getting a handout and voting for welfare. If we are worried about the Mexican border (which I am) wait until the next terrorist attack. Our country might be founded, in part, by freedom of religion, but there were no mosques being built by the twin towers either. We need the borders secure not only because of **** like this but because it seems pretty easy for anybody to get in this country to do anything they want.
This infuriates me, but honestly I'm not going to say we need to get some fishermen together and give them a taste of there own lead because I need to stay working so I can support people like my aunt that lives off welfare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh, wait, I get a 1099. I might just keep their share (most likely not). Without the gooberment the citizens of this great nation would fix ALL our problem pretty quick.


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> Very sad.
> 
> The real problem is that the government has been on this path since the sixties...it's not my generations fault that everyone is getting a handout and voting for welfare. If we are worried about the Mexican border (which I am) wait until the next terrorist attack. Our country might be founded, in part, by freedom of religion, but there were no mosques being built by the twin towers either. We need the borders secure not only because of **** like this but because it seems pretty easy for anybody to get in this country to do anything they want..


So to fix this case we would secure the border to keep idiots from crossing into Mexico. These two went into Mexico and supposedly took fire. In this case, Mexicans did not come on to the Texas side and shoot these folks. I think there is more to this story then has been released so far. I saw a report where the man was hit twice, once in the back and once in the head. That is good shooting considering the target is on a jet ski attempting to get away, yet they could not put a round in either the woman or her machine. Time will tell.

.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are we going to have to kick their *** AGAIN!!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

MLCinNCTX said:


> So to fix this case we would secure the border to keep idiots from crossing into Mexico. These two went into Mexico and supposedly took fire. In this case, Mexicans did not come on to the Texas side and shoot these folks. I think there is more to this story then has been released so far. I saw a report where the man was hit twice, once in the back and once in the head. That is good shooting considering the target is on a jet ski attempting to get away, yet they could not put a round in either the woman or her machine. Time will tell.
> 
> .


X2 I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Bullets-Arrows-Hooks (Sep 2, 2009)

i saw this news two days ago on the evening news and according to the sheriff in Zapata, The couple were in Mexican Waters taking pictures. Suddenly a boat heading in their direction started shooting at them. The couple take off towards American Waters and along the way the Husband got shot in back of the head. The lady said she turned around to pick up her husband but she could not get him on the jet ski while being shot at. She decided to leave him to save herself. When she got back to shore she told police and by the time they got out there, no jet ski or body was found. The sheriff said that they knew this was happening and they were afraid sooner or later this would happen and it did. Know they cannot do anything to solve the case. This sucks. 

This past monday the news did say that more soldiers are on their way to the border. Some are already here but they are in the training stage at the moment and they should be ready in a few weeks. By having more people guarding the river will make it harder for trafficking. As a result these guys will be more desperate at getting there junk across and risk everything to do it. 

We already know that going into Mexico right now is very high risk at getting hurt. Do not go to Mexico. Stay away from Mexico. A friend of mine has family in mexico and took the bus. Well he said that at the bus station they tell the travelers that if they get high jacked for them to give those people what ever they want in order to save themselves. Can you believe that, even the bus companies give you a blessing so that everyone will make it to their destination.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

tornthumb said:


> It does not add up that it is Drug Organization people looking for drugs and money from folks on jet skis or fisherman for that matter. I thought they had the drugs and money.
> Punks looking to steal the jetski or boat maybe. How much money or drugs would someone jetting or fishing have on them, 1/4 oz or $100 bucks? Not much of a haul. Something else seems to be going on. IMHO


Basically, here's the deal...

The Los Zetas (the guys hi-jacking boats for $20 or so) have historically been the "mules" for larger cartels like the massive Gulf Cartel. They carried the product accross the border and carried out gruesome murders so that the GC didn't get their hands _as dirty_.

So, the Zetas decided they got too big for their britches and made the decision a little while back that they could just be their own cartel instead of working for the GC. Obviously, this didn't sit well with the GC, and a war began. Every Zeta is a marked man on the streets of Northern Mexico.

If a Zeta shows up in town or on the highways, he's dead meat. So, in desperation, they've taken to the waterways and hi-jacking fisherman and tourists to get any kind of cash/drugs that they can. Running the Rio Grande and Falcon Lake is about the only way they can stay alive.

This is such a sad story, and I feel for the wife and any other family he might have had. Playing devil's advocate here, I have to say...this did happen _across_ the border...and although it was _close_ to American soil, once you cross that fine line between the bouy's on Falcon, you are on your own and taking your life into your own hands. There would probably be much more of a media stink about this if it had happened on our side. Its an incredible shame...and makes me want to bring the big guns out and start mowing down some of these idiots...but the reality with this specific situation is that it probably won't get the press and reaction needed to even make a dent in the problem.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Like Hillary said, it's starting to look like an insurgency in Mexico. Calderon wants to revamp the entire police force. They laid off 3,000 Federales a month ago for corruption, and you can guess what their new job titles are.


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> when we gonna draw the line in the sand ...bet this will be swept under the rug quickly


Its already has been! I was in Minessota on business this week and read it in the USA today....buried in the back pages! With it being a election year.... **** right they are going to sweep it under the rug. You personal Safety is your own resposibility! Stay fit, Arm yourself and Vote!!!

I would rather be judged by twelve, than carried by six! just saying...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is the link to the interview.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/39515439#39515439


----------



## elcoyote (Jul 31, 2006)

RogerB said:


> just google it - it's spreading into on-line news sites everywhere. So I wonder, how long before we see the same signs on Falcon and other border areas like those in Arizona?
> you know the sign I'm talking about
> 
> pathetic.. We can't and won't defend our own border, our own territory.
> ​


Something like this on Amistad at the Diablo East ramp.....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

just infuriates me. We're being advised to alter our lives because of narco-terrorism and the invasion of our own country. makes me want to puke.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

Lot of good memories fishing Falcon Lake growing up. We use to tie up the international markers and crappie fish. The white bass would school along the dam in the evening. DJ


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

http://blogs.chron.com/newswatch/2010/10/family_of_man_killed_on_border.html

She says when she turned her jet ski around to help her husband, she jumped in the water and a boat pulled up next to her but did not shoot her and left. She also said her husband worked in Mexico and was familiar witht the danger. I think there is definutely more to the story.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I fished Falcon 15 years ago and we were told then not to fish on the Mexico side. If we did and got hung up in one of their gill nets to just cut our line. Don't pull up the net to get your lure back because sometimes the nets are guarded by someone sitting on land with a rifle.


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

I fish falcon all the time and on both sides of the lake. I have fished the area the people are talking about back in april, including getting on maxiacan land and taking pictures in the old town of guerro. Yes, there has been one or two issues, but those were a while back and nothing has happened since. 60 minutes recently ran a story about one of the events, which had happened over a year prior to the airing. It is an issue, and you should be cautious, but it has been blown way out of proportion.

If your going to fish the mexico side, just stay on the south end fo the lake and don't get back in lengthy creeks. Best bet would be to just stay on the Texas side. There is pleanty of great water and fish on the US side anyway. Big Tiger, State Park Cove, etc.......


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.borderlandbeat.com/
Looks like it's spreading.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

this situtation suks and i am all for catching those murderers
but let get some things straight but it wont really matter to the family of the lost one.
they were on Mexico, not the USA. Does it really matter where you get murdered, if it was Canada or Austrilia? So why is Mexico the whole problem. Its not. If you didnt know or should been protected by the US govt, they did and it ended at the border.

The other thing, these guys are not Zetas, all wannabes and ties to Zetas and Gulfos. Since everyone in the area fearing the cartel, then anyone with a gun can and have gotten away. 

As much of the **** that Mexico is giving the US, most of this is northern Mexico border states. Mexico is much larger than just these states. If you travel further south, you will see that this violence is barely visible. 

But its funny how some folks talk about heading down there and start shooting....


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

big john o said:


> http://blogs.chron.com/newswatch/2010/10/family_of_man_killed_on_border.html
> 
> She says when she turned her jet ski around to help her husband, she jumped in the water and a boat pulled up next to her but did not shoot her and left. She also said her husband worked in Mexico and was familiar witht the danger. I think there is definutely more to the story.


I think your right.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

RogerB said:


> just infuriates me. We're being advised to alter our lives because of narco-terrorism and the invasion of our own country. makes me want to puke.


Its sad to say but our lives were altered after 911. Nothing new. It will never go back to the way it once was. Its crazy when you got to be at an airport 2 hours before your flight because of the screening process you have to go through but it is what it is..


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Fake, made-up, does not add up> Sorry


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

Lawmaker: Severed head of investigator in Hartley case delivered to Mexican military
Comments 0
October 12, 2010 1:41 PM
The Monitor
The severed head of a Mexican investigator involved in the Falcon Lake case was delivered to the Mexican army today, according to state Rep. Aaron Pena

http://www.themonitor.com/articles/mexican-43531-delivered-severed.html


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

marker150 said:


> Lawmaker: Severed head of investigator in Hartley case delivered to Mexican military
> Comments 0
> October 12, 2010 1:41 PM
> The Monitor
> ...


That sounds like a great situation over there, let's just erase our border with those folks and let em' all come here for whatever reason no questions asked.... (sarcasm- obviously)


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Same on Fox.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

So I've got 3 boats and a dead jet skier with a vest keeping him afloat--and a terrified woman-- let the woman go and pick up the body and the jet ski in the boats and leave-----who saw what????
By now the bodys gone and the jetski has dissapeared no body is going to say anything or prove anything.
YOU PEOPLE WHO QUESTION THIS WOMANS STORY SICKEN ME!!!!


----------

